# Sprawy forum >  Nabór na moderatorów

## tk

Witam,

Poszukujemy 1-2 osoby na funkcje moderatorów, 
jesli sa tutaj osoby chetne, udzielające się i chcące objąć ta funkcje to prosze o zgłaszanie się

----------


## Karaoke

Zapytam z ciekawości - jakie warunki musi spełnić osoba chcąca zostać modem i jakie są w stosunku do niej oczekiwania ?

----------


## tk

wymagania to praktycznie tylko troche wolnego czasu, fajnie jak taka osoba mialaby juz troche postów
co do obowiązków to trzymanie ładu na forum, usuwanie i blokowanie spamerów, ew. zmiane i edycję tytułów postów i przenoszenie z nieodpowiednich działów
nie wymagana nawet zadna wiedza specjalistyczna, do funkcji moderatora uwazam ze jest ona niekonieczna

jezeli jest Pan zainteresowany to mysle ze jak najbardziej się Pan nadaje do tej roli

pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

a można na próbę ?
pozdrawiam Monika

----------


## tk

ok, sorki mail mnie zmylił,
juz dodaje status, postaram sie wyslac tez na priv. jakies dodatkowe inf.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Nie ma za co przepraszać. Dodam jedynie, że nie jestem biegła w obsłudze komputera i tu może być problem.

----------


## TomaszK

Jeśli będzie kolejny nabór bądź stary aktualny, to zgłaszam się na chętnego.  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tk

uprawnienia dodane,
dziekuje i pozdrawiam

T.K.

----------

